# HP7 - pickup shoe adjustment ?



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I have several TYCO HP7's. Some of the pickup shoes seem OK but some seem overly stiff.

How do you adjust the tension on the shoes ?

Thx Gonzo


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=258731

This is the best thread I've seen for the HP7. I've done his mods to several now and it makes a world of difference on these little critters.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Thx for the link , I think that will work.

Gonzo


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ya beat me to it. Gonzo, its a simple mod and like oldracer said the difference is amazing. I dont know why Tyco ever put that ridge in there to start with.


----------

